# What is in a good log book?



## MikeClements (Jun 1, 2010)

I just bought my first sailboat a few weeks ago and can't wait to get on the water. I want to keep a log book of all the times I sail her. I am wondering:

1) How many of you guys keep a log book?

2) What information is essential to ensure lasting memories of sailing my boat?

I know I want to record where I sail, the weather conditions, and what I practiced or learned. What else would be considered essential in a complete log book?


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Really depends what you want to accomplish with the Log Book. I track sailing days,conditions, crew, engine hours each day, and anything that needs to be worked on based on the days sailing. 

In addition, I use the log book to track all service to the boat including engine, rig, etc.. I also keep an inventory of all equipment on board. 

The log, with receipts, is a great tool when selling the boat...if you have maintained it you will have the facts for a possible future buyer.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I keep a log which pretty much is like a travel log. For each trip, I generally note the wind conditions, points of sail and boat speeds. I note when things went well and when they went bad and what we might try to make things better next time. I also note anchorages and marinas visited and who was aboard and any other thoughts/observations or things of interest. In the margins I note trip distance and a running total of the distance we've covered. In the off season I note what I did to winterize, maintenance performed and any upgrades made to the boat. I've considered breaking out the maintenance in a separate log similar to my airplane log, but I haven't yet and will probably prove too lazy to keep it separate.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I keep a three ring binder log with several separate sections. A fuel log, a maintenance log, a travel log, a section for inventory, ship's documents and a section for clearing customs.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I would log how many beers where brought aboard then how many people. Then log how many beers returned if you really care log in how many of the crew returned.


----------



## jaydducote (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for this post. I just bought a new boat (actually will finalize the purchase and get the title on Thursday) and hadn't thought before about doing a log book like this. I think all of these are great suggestions, and I'll likely go with the three-ring binder and sectioned approach. I'll also take lapworth's advice and make a section specifically dedicated to the consumption of beer/booze and crew!!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

MikeClements said:


> I just bought my first sailboat a few weeks ago and can't wait to get on the water. I want to keep a log book of all the times I sail her. I am wondering:
> 
> 1) How many of you guys keep a log book?
> 
> ...


Include memories, impressions, feelings. Any unusual or beautiful natural occurances. Boats or people you meet. So that when you read it in the future, you relive the sail.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We use standard composition books and maintain multiple logs. We have a log to record when we completed projects or upgrades, we have a log for the engine to record the hours and when maintenance is completed, our standard boat log would be for trips and weather data, and we have a visitors log for people to sign and leave us contact information.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've always kept a log, not a blow-by-blow or tack-by-tack or hourly fix type of log appropriate for passage making, but more of a journal/diary type of record, in addition to maintenance and upgrade information. We track conditions, destinations, guests, number of days, overnights, and laydays. Recently we've adapted an expandable photo-album style of log with sleeves to add photos to flesh out the written word. For photos we tend to make collages of various pics we've taken during the trip(s)


----------



## MikeClements (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas guys. I really like remetau's idea of a guest log. I hadn't even thought of that. Also Faster's idea for adding photos. I want something that I can look back on years down the road and remember my first little boat after I have moved on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

MikeClements said:


> Thanks for the great ideas guys. I really like remetau's idea of a guest log....


On that note, we usually ask quests to make an entry to record their impressions.. it's always nice to read the appreciative comments.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> it's always nice to read the appreciative comments.


what about the other ones?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> what about the other ones?


Ha! never happened yet!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm glad to see that several others keep a log similar to mine. I was ready to be castigated for not keeping an hour by hour offshore passagemaking type log.

I wanted to add that I also keep a sort of "scrapbook" in the log including "boat cards" we collect (along with a supply of our boat cards to give out) and informational material on places we visit if I think they may be of use in the future.


----------



## MikeClements (Jun 1, 2010)

midlifesailor said:


> I'm glad to see that several others keep a log similar to mine. I was ready to be castigated for not keeping an hour by hour offshore passagemaking type log.
> 
> I wanted to add that I also keep a sort of "scrapbook" in the log including "boat cards" we collect (along with a supply of our boat cards to give out) and informational material on places we visit if I think they may be of use in the future.


What exactly is a boat card?


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Agree with a log that is 'sectioned' for impression, etc., maintenance, navigation, memories, guests, etc. 

On a SAD note
With now the USA having 1 lawyer per ~250 citizens, I feel its also important to also maintain a 'clear' legal section to cover 'risk management', as without a WRITTEN contemporaneous log to cover the 'legals' you will have NO recourse of 'evidence' when the inevitable 'litigators come a-calling'. I personally feel this is especially important for American homeowners, retirees, etc., etc. or anyone who could possibly be targeted as having 'deep pockets' sufficient enough for a litigator to make it worthwhile & to enjoy a hefty 'contingency fee' if he/she 'wins the lottery' against you.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

RichH said:


> With now the USA having 1 lawyer per ~250 citizens, I feel its also important to also maintain a 'clear' legal section to cover 'risk management', as without a WRITTEN contemporaneous log to cover the 'legals' you will have NO recourse of 'evidence' when the inevitable 'litigators come a-calling'.


Thus my log also records when/where I have anchored, when the anchor light was illuminated and what time it was turned off. Consistently recording this information should establish a pattern of responsible behaviour.


----------



## KeltiC (Oct 19, 2009)

lapworth said:


> I would log how many beers where brought aboard then how many people. Then log how many beers returned if you really care log in how many of the crew returned.


Hilarious!!!!


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

MikeClements said:


> What exactly is a boat card?


Mike, see this thread...
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/38892-boat-cards.html


----------



## MikeClements (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link Tom.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

midlifesailor said:


> I'm glad to see that several others keep a log similar to mine. I was ready to be castigated for not keeping an hour by hour offshore passagemaking type log.
> 
> I wanted to add that I also keep a sort of "scrapbook" in the log including "boat cards" we collect (along with a supply of our boat cards to give out) and informational material on places we visit if I think they may be of use in the future.


Vista Print offers free business or "boat cards" where you just pay for shipping. I had mine made there. Under 10 bucks for 250 cards.


----------



## MikeClements (Jun 1, 2010)

I really like the idea of the boat cards... however after reading the thread on them, I think it would be a little silly for me to have boat cards made for my 19 ft trailer sailor. My fellow Kansas sailors would probably look at me funny if I gave them one.


----------

